# Wii Pinkfish Disk version 1.31b Released!!!



## Nerdii (Jun 8, 2009)

Wii Pinkfish Disk version 1.31b Released!!!

NO DOWNLOAD FOR YOU!!!!








^OMG!! MOD by Me in 2008!! (On an old forum!)



BTW: That is really the 1.31b version!! Just that it's not called '[ORIGINAL]Pinkfish1.31b.iso'!

BTW2: WORKS ON 4.0


----------



## SFenton (Jun 8, 2009)

What's the difference?


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 8, 2009)

What is the file name?
This is allowed, look at the release info for any game on this site.


----------



## BillandAlisha (Jun 8, 2009)

What does it do?


----------



## ds22 (Jun 8, 2009)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> What is the file name?
> This is allowed, look at the release info for any game on this site.


I second this.


----------



## MattMan (Jun 8, 2009)

more info please!


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 8, 2009)

Googling Wii Pink Fish Disk 1.31b leads only to this topic. (Wow! Go google spider!)

I believe this is fake and Nerdii is trolling.


----------



## oxMUDxo (Jun 8, 2009)

FAKE!!!!


----------



## nIxx (Jun 8, 2009)

Of course it´s a fake and even if not this disc is anyway not usefull


----------



## Mark McDonut (Jun 8, 2009)

from the looks of nerdii's sig he appears to be nine years old too.

Requesting topic lock considering this whole thread is just bullshit.


----------



## m00k (Jun 8, 2009)

seconded

Who would like to pass this motion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im all motioned out after the bran flakes this morning.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 8, 2009)

Motion passed


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Jun 8, 2009)

We must punish him by forcing him to develop a new pinkfish disk.


----------



## ds22 (Jun 8, 2009)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> We must punish him by forcing him to develop a new pinkfish disk.


Agreed!


----------



## wiiNinja (Jun 8, 2009)

ds22 said:
			
		

> beegee7730 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatever he's developing, I'm not putting it in my Wii. The second part of the punishment would be to make him a consumer of his own work, whichever ways fit.


----------



## forbore (Jun 8, 2009)

wiiNinja said:
			
		

> ds22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! sounds great!


----------



## WB3000 (Jun 8, 2009)

The only patching I've ever done to the Pink Fish disc was to (sloppily) remove the Dev options from the menu. I don't know if it ever worked though.


----------



## Nerdii (Jun 9, 2009)

NO! When I say 'MOD by nerdii', I'm not talking about the disk! I'm talking about the program!

ALSO, Sorry, this is fake. Could a Mod lock this topic.


----------



## Arm the Homeless (Jun 9, 2009)

Mark McDonut said:
			
		

> from the looks of nerdii's sig he appears to be nine years old too.


Really? You'd say that old?

I think younger.


----------



## carbonyle (Jun 9, 2009)

wiiNinja said:
			
		

> ds22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is the best! 
It seems we live another great GBAfail moment, I love those moment (I mean I prefer read stupid things like this, even if it's 3:21 AM for me, that read stupid noobs question about wad that doesn't install cause there ins't trucha left)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 9, 2009)

what is this shit


----------



## ether2802 (Jun 9, 2009)

a thread to call the attention of everyone, but no one understood the joke of the OP, what is her name..??


----------



## girugamarc (Jun 9, 2009)

is this the same as syn backup 1.31?


----------



## ether2802 (Jun 9, 2009)

yup yup yup yup......!!!


----------



## Nepeta (Jun 9, 2009)

http://nintendo-scene.com/1274

lol, this is confusing


----------

